# size of tubing for Eheim 2213



## dylanserbin (Oct 19, 2008)

I want to buy some lily pipes but i want to know what size of tubing the eheim classic 2213 has? 13mm?


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

The 494 tubing on the 2213 has an ID of 12mm and an OD of 16mm.

You may want to put the inserting end of the tubing in very hot or boiling water to soften it up before inserting the glass pipes.


----------



## dylanserbin (Oct 19, 2008)

Ok, so the 13mm lily pipes are the way to go I assu
e??


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

Yes.


----------

